# עלק



## dukaine

עשה תקליט נפל אמנותי עלק.

הם שיחקו אותה עלק זוג פתוח.

Not sure what this word means.  Pronounced "alek" (for the non-natives).


----------



## origumi

It's like כאילו. Something that pretends to be true but is not.

Ruvik Rosental wrote:


> 'עלק' היא פיתוח ישראלי של הביטוי ערבי 'אָאלַ לַךּ' מילולית "אמר לך",  בלהג פלסטיני שבו א' מחליפה את ק'. כאשר אדם מצטט סיפורי נפלאות של אדם אחר  על עצמו אומרים לו 'אאל לך', בזלזול, כלומר, הוא אמר לך, אבל אין בדברים  ממש. בשימוש הישראלי המילים התהדקו למילה אחת: אָלֶק או עָלֶק. אפשר לשמוע  גם את הגירסה בק': קָלֶק. ביידיש קיימת גירסה זהה לאותה משמעות מבטלת:  הָאסט ער געזוגט, הוא אמר לך.


----------



## GeriReshef

I think in some aspects the word עלק is the "Hebrew" version of the American wannabe


----------



## Stifled

A star? you? Yeah right. 'Yeah right' here is like עלק.


----------



## airelibre

*>> New question - threads merged by moderator*

How is the title word used? (Example sentences please) Is its meaning the same as in Arabic (I'm assuming it comes from Arabic due to the spelling) or has it changed a bit, like a lot of other Hebrew words "borrowed" from Arabic?


----------



## airelibre

origumi said:


> Ruvik Rosental wrote:
> 'עלק' היא פיתוח ישראלי של הביטוי ערבי 'אָאלַ לַךּ' מילולית "אמר לך", בלהג פלסטיני שבו א' מחליפה את ק'. כאשר אדם מצטט סיפורי נפלאות של אדם אחר על עצמו אומרים לו 'אאל לך', בזלזול, כלומר, הוא אמר לך, אבל אין בדברים ממש. בשימוש הישראלי המילים התהדקו למילה אחת: אָלֶק או עָלֶק. אפשר לשמוע גם את הגירסה בק': קָלֶק. ביידיש קיימת גירסה זהה לאותה משמעות מבטלת: הָאסט ער געזוגט, הוא אמר לך.



This answers a lot of my questions. However, some remain. Is this used in sentences or just on its own, like "as if"? If it's used in sentences, can I have some examples? The first post has two sentences. Do they make sense and if so, what do they translate as?


----------



## Tararam

airelibre said:


> This answers a lot of my questions. However, some remain. Is this used in sentences or just on its own, like "as if"? If it's used in sentences, can I have some examples? The first post has two sentences. Do they make sense and if so, what do they translate as?



It can be used as an interjection that means "As if..."/"Yeah, right", and can function as "so called" in sentences. 
I don't quite understand the first sentence you posted.
For the second one:
"הם שיחקו אותה עלק זוג פתוח" = "They pretended to be in a so called open relationship"


----------



## airelibre

Tararam said:


> It can be used as an interjection that means "As if..."/"Yeah, right", and can function as "so called" in sentences.
> I don't quite understand the first sentence you posted.
> For the second one:
> "הם שיחקו אותה עלק זוג פתוח" = "They pretended to be in a so called open relationship"



It was actually dukaine who posted those sentences originally, but thank you.


----------



## origumi

Tararam said:


> I don't quite understand the first sentence.


Add a comma:
עשה תקליט נֶפֶל, אמנותי עלק


----------



## airelibre

origumi said:


> Add a comma:
> עשה תקליט נֶפֶל, אמנותי עלק



So how do you translate this then? He released a dud album...


----------



## Tararam

origumi said:


> Add a comma:
> עשה תקליט נֶפֶל, אמנותי עלק



Oh I didn't think of that. lol.

Anyway, It means "He released a lousy album. Artistic, yeah right..."


----------



## airelibre

Ok thanks, I think I read that 3 times wrongly as אמונתי!


----------

